# Abandoned puppies need a home PLEASE



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

We found 8 beautiful tiny puppies reckoned to be a few weeks old in a box at the roadside by our house.
Four of them are now with a local centre which they took reluctantly. Everywhere we try cannot take anymore. 
Can anyone please take 1,2,3 or 4 and pass the word around urgently as we are providing bed and board but only temporarily.
Many thanks.


----------



## doreengarrett (Mar 22, 2010)

shoemanpete said:


> We found 8 beautiful tiny puppies reckoned to be a few weeks old in a box at the roadside by our house.
> Four of them are now with a local centre which they took reluctantly. Everywhere we try cannot take anymore.
> Can anyone please take 1,2,3 or 4 and pass the word around urgently as we are providing bed and board but only temporarily.
> Many thanks.


Have you managed to home them yet? What breed are they? I am hoping to move in early 2011, and would take one on if you haven't homed them by then. Have a home near Zahara de los Atunes and Barbate, but need to sell my home here in UK before I move full-time.ray:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Such a shame when this happens but sadly all too commonplace in Spain. Perhaps if they stopped pet shops selling dogs then there woulnd't be such a huge homeless dog problem in Spain. 

All too often people see a cute puppy in the window, buy it with no questions asked only to realise it needs care and love for life, so the shelters end up full of unwanted animals, mostly doomed for the lethal jab. Neutering is not as ancouraged here and because pups are so hard to home people jsut dump them... it makes me sick! 

I love Spain, and always say to so many "if you come here, live by their ways" but this is one of the few things about Spain i really hate!

Hope you found homes for the little chaps!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spain is midway down the road on unwanted puppies and kittens; they still don't see the point of sterilising their animals (very expensive), but whereas they used to just drown them at birth, now they don't have the stomach for that so they just dump them. It would be kinder to drown them than just leave them to their fate.

If only there were something like the PDSA which would do free sterilisations!


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, we found places for them. 4 went to Arca Noah and four to a place in Fuengirola.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

In defence of the animal shelters here, many are reluctant to take puppies because they are so vunerable to picking up viruses and infections leading to death. Therefore, they will encourage people to 'foster' the puppies and try rehoming them themselves. It is heartbreaking to see the number of abandoned animals on a daily basis. I suspect that often, pets are 'abandoned' close to expat homes, as they know we will try our utmost to help the poor animal. I have one dog from a local shelter, my parents have seven!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> I suspect that often, pets are 'abandoned' close to expat homes, as they know we will try our utmost to help the poor animal. I have one dog from a local shelter, my parents have seven!!


It is not unknown here for puppies to be chucked into British expats' gardens, they know we are a soft touch! (In my case it is kittens, if it wasn't for my grumpy old lady cat I would have a houseful by now.)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am now, for my sins and my big mouth, Vice-President of ADANA, a charity responsible for the rehoming of abandoned dogs and cats in the area between Marbella and Sabanillas.
We currently have over one hundred and fifty dogs waiting for someone to give them a good home. 
We charge 120 euros per dog for which you get a dog with a microchip, passport, castrated/spayed, wormed and with rabies injections.
Over the weekend we managed to get five lovely puppies rehomed...they had been dumped in a dustbin. The culprits are split evenly between Brits and locals, it would seem.
Apart from two paid employees at our refugio in the hills above Casares everyone who works for ADANA in whatever capacity -fundraising, dog-walking, kennel cleaning/s*** shovelling -is a volunteer.
We are always in need of funds so I would urge animal lovers in the area to join, donate, give time, help in any way you can. Shiny Andy and Georgina are helping us with advice and PR. We are very grateful to them for their help and professional support.
ADANA has a website, well worth a look.
We also organise social events, lunch parties etc. where we don't just talk about dogs!


----------



## Sandy Tall (Oct 27, 2010)

I live really close to﻿ that area! What is really mad about dog abuse in those areas is that most (not all) of the people dont even care or...they THINK THAT ITS GOOD to treat dogs that way! What a nasty dump of people...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sandy Tall said:


> I live really close to that area! What is really mad about dog abuse in those areas is that most (not all) of the people dont even care or...they THINK THAT ITS GOOD to treat dogs that way! What a nasty dump of people...


I don´t agree with you Sandy, I think this behaviour comes cultural differences rather than a desire to be cruel. Spanish people can´t understand why the British treat their pets better than their children or their older relatives, In that respect, they think WE are the nasty ones, putting our grandparents into care homes instead of looking after them at home.

In Spain dogs have traditionally been kept for hunting or security, more recently as fashion accessories, rather than as companion animals. Things _are_ changing, but like attitudes to bull fighting, the change is slow.


----------

